# ...



## Cragworth (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,
Im kinda new to golf in general, been playing less than a year and only seriously since October.
Im really struggling to find friends who want to play/take up golf and im not sure im at a stage where I want to be a member of a golf club as I find that option quite intimidating (and expensive) as i shoot around 100 at the moment and would feel out of my depth.
So im looking for people to have a friendly round of golf with no pressure etc.
Cheers...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 16, 2013)

There are a few of us based in Fife, not sure how many that far East though. I am based in Fife but play at Muckhart in Clackmannanshire. 
Few guys based around Kirkcaldy and a few in Dunfermline I think. 
Welcome to a knock at Muckhart if you can travel that far.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 16, 2013)

Evening cragworth,

I play at thornton just outside kirkcaldy, more than happy to sort a game once the better weather starts to kick in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 16, 2013)

Jungle said:



			Evening cragworth,

I play at thornton just outside kirkcaldy, more than happy to sort a game once the better weather starts to kick in.
		
Click to expand...

Aye Thornton is a decent track.. ahem ahem!!! :thup:


----------



## Grumps (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi cragworth,  

I'm in Dunfermline (pitreavie) so your welcome down here if you can make it .   

Where are you playing just now ?


----------



## bunkered (Jan 17, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Aye Thornton is a decent track.. ahem ahem!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But mind take your Wellys.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Cragworth,

Welcome to the forum. Your from a beautiful part of the world, I may have emptied your local chippy last year. We stayed in St.Monans, and I think we walked to Pittenweem one day along the coast.

I played Pitreavie with Grumps in the winter, and although the course wasn't at it's best in October, it was interesting enough a course, so would recommend a knock with him. Just don't mention Arsenal being below Spurs at the mo.........


----------



## Jungle (Jan 17, 2013)

We could get a wee four ball circuit on the go here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2013)

Cragworth said:



			Cheers! Yes its a nice wee bit I stay in with a good few courses around me to play (Anstruther, Elie, Charlton, Kingsbarns nd St Andrews just up the road) but not got round to playing them yet.
Well thats a lie I have played Kingsbarns which was my first ever game of golf believe it or not. At the time I just thought it was just a regular course it wasnt until after I realised just how special and well regarded it is.
		
Click to expand...

Poseur  I'm sure most courses will be a come down after Kingsbarns, from what I've read.


----------



## Grumps (Jan 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Cragworth,

Welcome to the forum. Your from a beautiful part of the world, I may have emptied your local chippy last year. We stayed in St.Monans, and I think we walked to Pittenweem one day along the coast.

I played Pitreavie with Grumps in the winter, and although the course wasn't at it's best in October, it was interesting enough a course, so would recommend a knock with him. Just don't mention Arsenal being below Spurs at the mo.........

Click to expand...

Hey you remember it's where they are in may that counts.  But we can start on liverhoof if you like :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Hey you remember it's where they are in may that counts.  But we can start on liverhoof if you like :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It may be a late St.totterighams day this year.

The internet will break, if you list all our problems - just behind you though.......


----------

